# RX6620- no acceleration barely idles



## Triple B Ranch (Nov 1, 2020)

EDITED THREAD - MEANT RX6620 BUT CANNOT CHANGE THREAD NAME

I'm in south Texas. Rarely gets below 30. Yesterday morning my tractor worked fineut we had heavy rain the two days before (3 inches). In the afternoon it puttered to an idle. Accelerator does nothing. A neighbor said it needs to re-gen the system etc and there is a button for that.

I located the button and depressed it for a 5-10 seconds.

It seemed to make no difference - the tractor idles for a while with what seemed like light smoke coming out the exhaust then stopped after a few minutes. I tried this a few Looked at youtube vid to see how to activate regen. Yes, it is in neutral in all places, with the park brake on. No regen lights.

This morning the tractor won't idle for more and 2-3 seconds before stopping, even after pressing the regen.

I now suspect it is something other than a regen problem... Engine oil level is OK. Reading posts about additives in diesel to stop gelling. It's been 30 overnight last couple of days and mid-late 40's daytime. If I can get enough power back, I can load it on the gooseneck and take in for service.

I recently purchased the tractor with 600 hours on it, but there is no manual to read.

Any help appreciated (or a link to the owners manual as it doesn't seem to be on the Kioti site)

Thanks


----------



## Triple B Ranch (Nov 1, 2020)

BEWARE OF TAMPERING REMOVING DASH LIGHTS

I could not figure out the start issue and the local dealer sent a tech out. He first changed the diesel filters, then the crank sensor, but neither worked. Finally, he found the diesel particulate filter (DPF) was 100% blocked and it would not start due to not being able to breathe. He loosened the manifold so it could breath and I drove the belching beast on to my goose neck trailer for a visit to their shop.

The reason the DPF was blocked was that the tractor would not regen to clean the DPF. This was because somebody previous to me, had removed two lights under the dash. Those lights were the "water in fuel" and the "check engine" lights.

The theory is, that there likely a very minor problem previously (like condensate in fuel), so the error lights were pulled out to trade or sell the tractor. Removing the lights with the error code, prevents the regen function, eventually blocking the DPF completely. Even the tech said he would have been fooled without plugging in a computer to diagnose error codes.

The dealer sent the DPF unit to be cleaned and refurbished. In the end with some other service items addressed, I invested $2,400 in the fix. Happy to have my tractor back now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Triple B, I fixed title for you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wow. Yup, at the $2400 level, that's certainly a public caning offense.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Triple B, thanks for sharing your solution.


----------



## Triple B Ranch (Nov 1, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Triple B, I fixed title for you.


You're awesome! Thank you


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Gotta love those DPFs. Creating headaches since 2006!


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Outside of just not caring for the DPF period, my big complaint is a warning lite. When I am on the tractor, especially in close quarters like snow removal can be, I would prefer a loud beeper or siren warning of time to regen. Just had to stop for regen while clearing the lot. Sort of like time wasted!!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You should be able to throttle it up and continue working.


----------

